# 2nd time around...



## txflyguy (Feb 24, 2018)

Smoked a bunch of cheese today, Tillamook, Cabot, and several other generic sharp cheddar cheeses from the supermarket.

60 degree chamber temp, four hour long smoke. Used Traeger pellets, 50% maple, 25% cherry, 25% hickory. The 12" smoking tube was the means of burning. Outside air temp was about 54 degrees here in North Texas.

Hope it turns out good! Salmon smoking is on the schedule tomorrow.

Cant post any pictures as it's too difficult to use a third party host.


----------



## Braz (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds good. Smoked cheese will benefit from a several week long rest after smoking. I wish I could find a decent deal on salmon. We are almost out of the last batch I smoked but I haven't seen any "bargains" in quite a while.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

It sure sounds real good!
Al


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 25, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Smoked a bunch of cheese today, Tillamook, Cabot, and several other generic sharp cheddar cheeses from the supermarket.
> 
> 60 degree chamber temp, four hour long smoke. Used Traeger pellets, 50% maple, 25% cherry, 25% hickory. The 12" smoking tube was the means of burning. Outside air temp was about 54 degrees here in North Texas.
> 
> ...


 No need for third party host on pics.
Hit upload file, navigate to image...select it, then insert image.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 6, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Smoked a bunch of cheese today, Tillamook, Cabot, and several other generic sharp cheddar cheeses from the supermarket.
> 
> 60 degree chamber temp, four hour long smoke. Used Traeger pellets, 50% maple, 25% cherry, 25% hickory. The 12" smoking tube was the means of burning. Outside air temp was about 54 degrees here in North Texas.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me! Salmon and Cheese? Hell Yeah!
I think I go carve me a hunk. I forget how long ago I smoked it.
I used oak from my Jointer. Interesting taste.
I'd call in sweet and mild.


----------

